# 189 Invitations 2022-23



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

There was big round today. Please post if you have received invitations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Registered nurse(nec) 65 points invited today onshore


----------



## Baskie (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi All,

I got an invite for Construction PM- 90 points but unfortunately I made a silly mistake in my application

1) Included family members as 1 instead of 2
2) Mistyped PTE reading score to writing nevertheless PTE score is superior

Overall Score and points breakdown is correct

Will my visa gets rejected due to this? I am in very bad state


----------



## BillyM (May 27, 2021)

Hello All,

Just woke up to an invitation this morning too, a huge surprise as we had completely given up on that by now!
I am a Veterinarian with 70 points (offshore).
My PTE results are from February 2019 and will expire in 2 days so I guess my first step is to repeat it before anything else? Hope I can get an appointment within the timeline.

The application needs to be done within 60 days but could someone explain me the timeline for the police certificates and medical? Does that need to be done within the 60 days or later on? I live in a remote area and need police certificates from a few different countries so that won't be easy to get with work commitments,... I am also post op of a big surgery and need a bit more time to be considered recovered and get the appropriate doctor reports,... 

Thank you!!


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Maggo1234 said:


> There was big round today. Please post if you have received invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 3 confirmed 189 invites offshore, all the best to the receipients


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

All registered nurses and civil, early childhood 

no ICT related onces


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

BillyM said:


> Hello All, Just woke up to an invitation this morning too, a huge surprise as we had completely given up on that by now! I am a Veterinarian with 70 points (offshore). My PTE results are from February 2019 and will expire in 2 days so I guess my first step is to repeat it before anything else? Hope I can get an appointment within the timeline. The application needs to be done within 60 days but could someone explain me the timeline for the police certificates and medical? Does that need to be done within the 60 days or later on? I live in a remote area and need police certificates from a few different countries so that won't be easy to get with work commitments,... I am also post op of a big surgery and need a bit more time to be considered recovered and get the appropriate doctor reports,... Thank you!!


 Hi, Feb19 till Aug22 is 3.5 years. How come your result is still valid? If it is still valid though, simply apply for the PR online on Immi Account within next 2 days. You don't need to provide police clearance and medicals within 60 days. These can be uploaded once you submit your application online. Good luck with the process.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

lks007 said:


> All registered nurses and civil, early childhood
> 
> no ICT related onces


saw invite for one motor mechanic as well


----------



## BillyM (May 27, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> Hi, Feb19 till Aug22 is 3.5 years. How come your result is still valid? If it is still valid though, simply apply for the PR online on Immi Account within next 2 days. You don't need to provide police clearance and medicals within 60 days. These can be uploaded once you submit your application online. Good luck with the process.


Thanks a lot for your answer.
Yes sorry my bad- was a bit in shock this morning when I typed the message before work 😅, somehow I thought that it was valid for 42months but it is 36 months so definitely out of date... I am surprised that they sent me an invite despite having expired results! So I guess my next step now is to go take the PTE again?


----------



## jerry.wong (5 mo ago)

BillyM said:


> Thanks a lot for your answer. Yes sorry my bad- was a bit in shock this morning when I typed the message before work 😅, somehow I thought that it was valid for 42months but it is 36 months so definitely out of date... I am surprised that they sent me an invite despite having expired results! So I guess my next step now is to go take the PTE again?


 You did not meet your English requirement at the date of invite, doesn’t it means u over reported your points? I think your application will be rendered invalid…


----------



## Freelancestar20 (5 mo ago)

BillyM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just woke up to an invitation this morning too, a huge surprise as we had completely given up on that by now!
> I am a Veterinarian with 70 points (offshore).
> ...


Congrats, Which Occupation and points?
For PTE, it is valid for 3 years. CO might reject your application if points claimed during invite is NOT legit.


----------



## BillyM (May 27, 2021)

jerry.wong said:


> You did not meet your English requirement at the date of invite, doesn’t it means u over reported your points? I think your application will be rendered invalid…


The points were definitely legit when I submitted my EOI and on my EOI the date of the test is 25/02/2019. So the invite that I got today was based on that but it is true that I do not have any results currently valid. I did not repeat the test since with 70 points I really didn't think I was going to get an invite anyway so we had completely forgotten about our EOI. Will it be an issue if I take the test now and get a similar (or higher?) english score?


----------



## adhikarysu (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

I have queries regarding the today's invite. I got 189 early morning with 75 points for Nurse. My concerned is :
I have included my wife English Test (valid) and Skill assessment and EOI was updated last month accordingly.


*I found that her skill assessment got expired. I thought her skill is valid for 3 years but found out only for 2 years. So, I asked her to re-apply for it and she had applied on July 15 and waiting to be assessed.*

What shall I do now? Shall I apply for the visa application after she got assessed within 60 days or I am not eligible for that visa application? 

Shall I have to create new EOI and apply for me? Please advise me.


----------



## BillyM (May 27, 2021)

adhikarysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have queries regarding the today's invite. I got 189 early morning with 75 points for Nurse. My concerned is :
> I have included my wife English Test (valid) and Skill assessment and EOI was updated last month accordingly.
> ...


Hello, I am in the exact same situation but for my english results, PTE done February 2019 and invite today... you can see my messages here above. Also wondering if I can process with this invite or not... I will try to contact an agent about it... I think it must be quite common when invites come years later!


----------



## Freelancestar20 (5 mo ago)

adhikarysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have queries regarding the today's invite. I got 189 early morning with 75 points for Nurse. My concerned is :
> I have included my wife English Test (valid) and Skill assessment and EOI was updated last month accordingly.
> ...


If you have applied for reassessment, it is all good. You can ask them to priortize based on invite received, you should be getting it in next 2weeks.

Regards


----------



## brandyL (5 mo ago)

I got my invite yesterday! Secondary School Teacher (STEM/Science) with 75 points. 

I have a quick question and hoping someone on here might be able to answer: 

I have a 9-day trip booked to go see my sick Mom back in Canada. I arrive back in Australia 5 days before the 60-day application limit is up. Should I risk waiting until I come back, or do I go ahead and do it now with all the complications of being on a bridging visa (currently, I'm on a work-sponsored visa)?

Also, for all those wondering about expired PTE's and Skills Assessments - there's some good youtube videos about that....Australia's 189 Visa. DON'T LOSE YOUR INVITATION video Hopefully that helps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

brandyL said:


> I got my invite yesterday! Secondary School Teacher (STEM/Science) with 75 points.
> 
> I have a quick question and hoping someone on here might be able to answer:
> 
> ...


If you are in a work sponsored visa, the bridging visa will not kick in the moment it’s issued 
When does your existing work visa expire?
The bridging visa will kick in only when your existing work visa expires normally
Cheers


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

My initial SA outcome letter was dated 22nd August 2019 and I received an invitation 10am yesterday 22nd August 2022. I managed to submit my visa application at 6pm yesterday and now uploading supporting documents. I'm still concerned about the validity of my SA. Could anyone please advise on my situation and give me some more confidence? Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

metuli said:


> My initial SA outcome letter was dated 22nd August 2019 and I received an invitation 10am yesterday 22nd August 2022. I managed to submit my visa application at 6pm yesterday and now uploading supporting documents. I'm still concerned about the validity of my SA. Could anyone please advise on my situation and give me some more confidence? Cheers.


What is your apprehension?
Cheers


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

NB said:


> What is your apprehension?
> Cheers


Thanks NB. 
My SA was still deemed valid when invitation was sent out and my visa application was submitted, wasn't it? Three years from 22/08/2019 ends at mid-night 22/08/2022, doesn't it? Please excuse my silly questions. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

metuli said:


> Thanks NB.
> My SA was still deemed valid when invitation was sent out and my visa application was submitted, wasn't it? Three years from 22/08/2019 ends at mid-night 22/08/2022, doesn't it? Please excuse my silly questions. Thanks!


it’s a matter of interpretation
3 years can end on 21/08/22 or 22/08/22
Cheers


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

NB said:


> it’s a matter of interpretation
> 3 years can end on 21/08/22 or 22/08/22
> Cheers


SA= Skill Assessment. Sorry for my abbreviation.

Yes, that is exactly my concern. So if a case officer thinks 3 years from 22/08/19 ends on mid night 21/08/22, my visa application may be refused? In that case, what do you think about my chance of challenging and changing the case officer's decision?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

metuli said:


> SA= Skill Assessment. Sorry for my abbreviation.
> 
> Yes, that is exactly my concern. So if a case officer thinks 3 years from 22/08/19 ends on mid night 21/08/22, my visa application may be refused? In that case, what do you think about my chance of challenging and changing the case officer's decision?


When you had a high chance of getting an invite, why did you not renew your skills assessment?
Anyways you can get a fresh assessment done now and keep in hand in case the CO doesn’t accept the previous one
It’s a long shot, but it may be beneficial 
Your call
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

metuli said:


> Thanks NB.
> My SA was still deemed valid when invitation was sent out and my visa application was submitted, wasn't it? Three years from 22/08/2019 ends at mid-night 22/08/2022, doesn't it? Please excuse my silly questions. Thanks!


I believe skill assessment needs to be valid at the time of the invitation. From my memory the previous rule stated that skill assessment needs to be valid at the time of application as well. Best to check this with SA department - they might have a direct line or an email you could send your query to. Hope you have applied for the re-assessment of your skills now. Ask them to fast track this as well.

Cheers


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

NB said:


> When you had a high chance of getting an invite, why did you not renew your skills assessment?
> Anyways you can get a fresh assessment done now and keep in hand in case the CO doesn’t accept the previous one
> It’s a long shot, but it may be beneficial
> Your call
> Cheers


I did apply for a renewal of my skill assessment before the expiry date but I haven't heard from VETASSESS until the day I got invited. I honestly did not have high hope since my job was not in the prioritized sectors and my date of effect was in August 2022. I did email VETASSESS evidence of my invitation and then call them to ask for quicker renewal, but still haven't heard from them. Once I get the renewed outcome, should I upload it? Should I email DHA and ask about my situation?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

metuli said:


> SA= Skill Assessment. Sorry for my abbreviation.
> 
> Yes, that is exactly my concern. So if a case officer thinks 3 years from 22/08/19 ends on mid night 21/08/22, my visa application may be refused? In that case, what do you think about my chance of challenging and changing the case officer's decision?


The rule says you need to have a positive skill assessment at the time of PR application (I assume you have submitted your 189 application yesterday?)

Just review the below link -



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skills-assessment



Cheers


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> I believe skill assessment needs to be valid at the time of the invitation. From my memory the previous rule stated that skill assessment needs to be valid at the time of application as well. Best to check this with SA department - they might have a direct line or an email you could send your query to. Hope you have applied for the re-assessment of your skills now. Ask them to fast track this as well.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!
I got invited the exact same day my skill assessment expired. So it was really a matter of interpretation: 3 years from 22/08/2019 ends on mid-night 21/08/2022 or mid-night 22/08/2022. My understanding is the latter, but some may say it is the former. And that's where my apprehension comes from.
I did apply for re-assessment, but there was no fast track for renewal application. I tried to email and call them after I got invited. They said they would assign someone to deal with it yesterday, but heard nothing from them.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

metuli said:


> I did apply for a renewal of my skill assessment before the expiry date but I haven't heard from VETASSESS until the day I got invited. I honestly did not have high hope since my job was not in the prioritized sectors and my date of effect was in August 2022. I did email VETASSESS evidence of my invitation and then call them to ask for quicker renewal, but still haven't heard from them. Once I get the renewed outcome, should I upload it? Should I email DHA and ask about my situation?


The issue I am saying is that you submitted the application on 23rd Aug with an expired skill assessment. The rules states very clearly that you need to have a positive skill assessment.

Department gives 60 days to submit the application then why didn't you wait and submitted the application already?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

metuli said:


> Thanks!
> I got invited the exact same day my skill assessment expired. So it was really a matter of interpretation: 3 years from 22/08/2019 ends on mid-night 21/08/2022 or mid-night 22/08/2022. My understanding is the latter, but some may say it is the former. And that's where my apprehension comes from.
> I did apply for re-assessment, but there was no fast track for renewal application. I tried to email and call them after I got invited. They said they would assign someone to deal with it yesterday, but heard nothing from them.


There is a good case study on this. Your skill assessment was definitely valid on 22nd Aug. I think the best bet was for you to have applied for the actual application on 22nd itself.









Independent Skilled (Subclass 189) Visa - Ozzie Visa


Independent Skilled (Subclass 189) visa allows people who are not sponsored but have a skill that is in shortage to live and work in Australia permanently.




www.ozzievisa.com




.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> The issue I am saying is that you submitted the application on 23rd Aug with an expired skill assessment. The rules states very clearly that you need to have a positive skill assessment.
> 
> Department gives 60 days to submit the application then why didn't you wait and submitted the application already?


I submitted my application yesterday, believing that 3 years from 22/08/2022 ends mid-night 22/08/2022, meaning my skill assessment was still valid and positive when I got invited and applied for visa.
My concern, as I said, is the grey area when it comes to "If no validity period is shown on a skills assessment, the assessment is valid for *3 years from date of issue". *

I hope I made myself clear and thank you for responding.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> There is a good case study on this. Your skill assessment was definitely valid on 22nd Aug. I think the best bet was for you to have applied for the actual application on 22nd itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a relief to read the case. Thank you so much.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

metuli said:


> I submitted my application yesterday, believing that 3 years from 22/08/2022 ends mid-night 22/08/2022, meaning my skill assessment was still valid and positive when I got invited and applied for visa.
> My concern, as I said, is the grey area when it comes to "If no validity period is shown on a skills assessment, the assessment is valid for *3 years from date of issue". *
> 
> I hope I made myself and thank you for responding.


Ah I get it now. You are all sorted then. I thought you had submitted the application this morning. But yesterday you were absolutely correct in submitting application with a valid skill assessment. All good then. You are in the safe zone. There are plenty of documented legal precedences for such sort of matters.

CO might ask for a new assessment but given the processing delays who knows how long that might take 12-18 months. Good luck with the process.

Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

metuli said:


> It's a relief to read the case. Thank you so much.


Found another one detailing the case properly









Can I apply for Visa if my Skill Assessment Expired? | AUSDIRECT MIGRATION


Can I apply for Visa if my Skill Assessment Expired? Based on a recent court judgement on 12 Apr 2021, the short answer is "Yes". Read on for more details...




ausdirectmigration.com


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> Found another one detailing the case properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very useful! Thanks heaps!


----------



## brandyL (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> If you are in a work sponsored visa, the bridging visa will not kick in the moment it’s issued
> When does your existing work visa expire?
> The bridging visa will kick in only when your existing work visa expires normally
> Cheers


Just to clarify, you're saying that unless my current visa isn't about to expire, and I apply for my PR, I will remain on my current visa until they make a decision on my application?
So I can apply now, and not have to worry about being on a bridging visa?
Thanks for your time answering my silly questions.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

brandyL said:


> Just to clarify, you're saying that unless my current visa isn't about to expire, and I apply for my PR, I will remain on my current visa until they make a decision on my application?
> So I can apply now, and not have to worry about being on a bridging visa?
> Thanks for your time answering my silly questions.


Should be an easy decision for you to make

1) If you wait until you return, you just have 5 days to apply and if you are confident that you can manage, then go ahead with this plan as it is least inconvenient with regards to your travel plans. *Hint:* Prepare your application well before and just submit it as soon as you land
2) If you apply now, you will be issued a Bridging Visa, which will *NOT* be active. So the question is, how long is you current visa valid for (assuming you are still working for your sponsor)? If your current visa does not expire before you return, there is nothing to worry. Again, the same hint provided above applies
3) If your current visa expires, then you have no option, except for applying now and activating your BVA, then applying for BVB so that you can travel.

All the best..!


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

brandyL said:


> I got my invite yesterday! Secondary School Teacher (STEM/Science) with 75 points.
> 
> I have a quick question and hoping someone on here might be able to answer:
> 
> ...


I guess others have answered your questions properly.
I'm in a similar situation so just wanna share what I know.
I'm on student visa and I plan to visit my family 1st September. 
I got invited and submitted my 189 visa two days ago. My bridging visa A was issued almost right away, and NOT ACTIVE. My bridging visa A will only become active when my current visa expires, which is November 2023, meaning I'm still currently on student visa and can visit home.


----------



## hashtagbrisbane (Aug 19, 2021)

Any Statistician (224113) who got an invitation, either 189 or 190 VIC?


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi All. I have another silly question to ask. Thank you in advance.
I was advised by an agent that given the current long processing time for 189 visa (50% finalized in 25 months, 90% finalized in 39 months), I should wait until CO requests police check and medicals. 
What do you think about the advice? Is the chance of CO processing my application while my police check and medicals are valid very slim given the published processing time?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

metuli said:


> Hi All. I have another silly question to ask. Thank you in advance.
> I was advised by an agent that given the current long processing time for 189 visa (50% finalized in 25 months, 90% finalized in 39 months), I should wait until CO requests police check and medicals.
> What do you think about the advice? Is the chance of CO processing my application while my police check and medicals are valid very slim given the published processing time?


Thats *wrong *advice. The target for any applicant should be direct grant *WITHOUT *any CO contact. This means ensuring your documentation is in *PERFECT *order and that includes PCC and Medicals and any other documents which you've not submitted.

All the best..!


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Thats *wrong *advice. The target for any applicant should be direct grant *WITHOUT *any CO contact. This means ensuring your documentation is in *PERFECT *order and that includes PCC and Medicals and any other documents which you've not submitted.
> 
> All the best..!


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## alextrong (Apr 26, 2019)

lks007 said:


> All registered nurses and civil, early childhood
> 
> no ICT related onces


Urghhh!! 

When, if ever, will ICT come back? So unfair!


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

Hi Guys... I got the 189 EOI invite on 22nd Aug 2022 for Construction Project Manager with score of 70. I had submitted my application on 27th Sep 2022.. No information till date.. Has anyone been approached by Case Officer? Pls share your experiences...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitin2west said:


> Hi Guys... I got the 189 EOI invite on 22nd Aug 2022 for Construction Project Manager with score of 70. I had submitted my application on 27th Sep 2022.. No information till date.. Has anyone been approached by Case Officer? Pls share your experiences...


This is not a T20 match
It’s a 5 day match
Applicants have been waiting for 2-3 years for a grant and you are getting impatient in a month
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> This is not a T20 match
> It’s a 5 day match
> Applicants have been waiting for 2-3 years for a grant and you are getting impatient in a month
> You have to wait patiently
> Cheers


NB thanks for the reply and appreciate your view. To my understanding I have enough patience but I was just curious to know on the process and has any of our friends here received a visa grant or not. This forum helps increasing your knowledge over a particular subject. Regarding T20 or a test match, waiting time varies case to case basis.. I have read and heard people getting their grants within 30 days as well so, its a T20 match for them and few have got it in 45-60 days so its a one day for them, few have got in span of 1-2 years so according to you, its a test match for them and for few unfortunate people, the match had got cancelled as well...
I totally agree with you, patience is all we should have as there is a complete uncertainty and no means of knowing the status...
Hoping I haven't offended you by any means..

Regards

Nitin2west


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Nitin2west said:


> Hi Guys... I got the 189 EOI invite on 22nd Aug 2022 for Construction Project Manager with score of 70. I had submitted my application on 27th Sep 2022.. No information till date.. Has anyone been approached by Case Officer? Pls share your experiences...


Hello Nitin,
I'm not seeing many grant updates here frequently. But you can get some idea about the grants in FB groups. I have seen 189 grants for people even applied on Sep15; but there are many waiting lodged long back.


----------



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Hello Nitin,
> I'm not seeing many grant updates here frequently. But you can get some idea about the grants in FB groups. I have seen 189 grants for people even applied on Sep15; but there are many waiting lodged long back.


Thanks for the reply.. shall check in the FB groups as suggested...


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

fyi - Cyber occupations seem to have been dropped off PMSOL









Visa shake-up relegates cyber skills despite ‘worst ever’ crisis


Cyber Security Minister Clare O’Neil removes 27 roles from Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List




www.afr.com


----------



## chuxiong.style (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> fyi - Cyber occupations seem to have been dropped off PMSOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it just relates to how migration agents will prioritize skilled visa applications, the processing time will be affected but not being removed from official PMSOL.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

chuxiong.style said:


> I think it just relates to how migration agents will prioritize skilled visa applications, the processing time will be affected but not being removed from official PMSOL.











Skilled visa changes will damage cyber skills pipeline


Govt deprioritises cyber experts and developers despite skills gap crisis.




ia.acs.org.au


----------



## npatty007 (1 mo ago)

I received an invitation for skillselect-skills 189 with 65points today. However, last year I got a correspondence about the expiration of my English Test. What the implication of this in my Visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

npatty007 said:


> I received an invitation for skillselect-skills 189 with 65points today. However, last year I got a correspondence about the expiration of my English Test. What the implication of this in my Visa application?


The PTEA score is valid for 3 years from the date of the test
When sis you give the test ?
Cheers


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi. I am applying for 189 visa onshore. I need some information regarding spouse English requirements. I am not claiming any points for my husband. Can we submit a letter from the university that the medium of instruction was in English or he must appear in the English test? Please if somebody can elaborate on the options?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam123456789 said:


> Hi. I am applying for 189 visa onshore. I need some information regarding spouse English requirements. I am not claiming any points for my husband. Can we submit a letter from the university that the medium of instruction was in English or he must appear in the English test? Please if somebody can elaborate on the options?
> 
> Thank you


If you are not claiming points for spouse English, then he only has to prove functional English

There are many ways to prove it even without the English test, but the simplest is giving evidence for school or higher studies taught in English medium






Functional English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





cheers


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

NB said:


> If you are not claiming points for spouse English, then he only has to prove functional English
> 
> There are many ways to prove it even without the English test, but the simplest is giving evidence for school or higher studies taught in English medium
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. Can we choose to pay second instalment fees for 189 visa to exempt the English requirnemnt? I am unsure what is second installment, just I know that we need to pay extra 4880AUD. If you know can you please explain about it? Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam123456789 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Can we choose to pay second instalment fees for 189 visa to exempt the English requirnemnt? I am unsure what is second installment, just I know that we need to pay extra 4880AUD. If you know can you please explain about it? Thank you


You can pay the $4880 and get exemption from having to prove the spouse functional English 
You can ask the CO to raise the invoice for VAC2 and then you can make the payment 
Cheers


----------



## vjmchi241 (16 d ago)

Hi All,



I have been frequent visitor of this forum since 2014. Have gained lot of insights into Aus immigration since then. Thought I share my updates now, if it helps anyone in this forum for their immigration dreams.

ANZCO Code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Offshore Candidate
EOI : 4th Jan 2022
Points : 70
189 Invite : 6th Oct 2022
Application date : 31st Oct 2022.
PCC & Medicals done. Didn't wait for CO contact.

My journey started back in 2019 Dec through a MAARA agent, after multiple attempts by trying to do myself between 2013- 2018. EA assessment was done in Mid Apr'20. And was looking for 491 visa then, but Covid stopped everything. Was in complete shock when 189 invite came in Oct! Literally waited 3 years for this invite. Though the journey for immigration started much before. To all immigration aspirants, patience is the key. Back in 2013 (Aged 22) I used to think this is an enormous task, but now I'm sure this can be done with patience and systematic approach.

Awaiting further update from my agent. As per discussion with him yesterday, 2 of his clients who got invite in Aug 2022 (both 189 visa & offshore) have got grants this month. He is expecting faster processing for offshore candidates post-holiday season from mid - Jan 2022.

Fingers crossed & now the waiting game starts...


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

Nitin2west said:


> Hi Guys... I got the 189 EOI invite on 22nd Aug 2022 for Construction Project Manager with score of 70. I had submitted my application on 27th Sep 2022.. No information till date.. Has anyone been approached by Case Officer? Pls share your experiences...


Hi. I got invited the same day as you, and I've been (im)patiently waiting. 
Got 2 CO contacts so far, the latest 16 Dec and provided all required documents 19 Dec. 
I see people sharing grants after the holiday period on Facebook, so I guess they are processing our applications. 
Hope ours will be finalized soon.


----------



## Beetutor (9 d ago)

metuli said:


> Hi. I got invited the same day as you, and I've been (im)patiently waiting.
> Got 2 CO contacts so far, the latest 16 Dec and provided all required documents 19 Dec.
> I see people sharing grants after the holiday period on Facebook, so I guess they are processing our applications.
> Hope ours will be finalized soon.


Are you offshore? And what’s your timeline like?






vjmchi241 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us updated


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

Beetutor said:


> Are you offshore? And what’s your timeline like?
> 
> Keep us updated


HI. Onshore here.
22 Aug: Invited
22 Aug: Lodged
31 Aug: 1st CO contact for medicals and PCCs (family of 4; 3 PCCs each for myself and partner (home country, New Zealand, Australia). Agent told me that my case may take longer to process than others due to all the PCCs cross checking.
21 Sep: all provided and cleared
16 Dec: 2nd CO contact for full disclosure criminal record from New Zealand since the one provided earlier was not a full record
19 Dec: provided
Now: Waiting and sharing this time line with you.

What about yours?


----------



## Beetutor (9 d ago)

metuli said:


> HI. Onshore here.
> 22 Aug: Invited
> 22 Aug: Lodged
> 31 Aug: 1st CO contact for medicals and PCCs (family of 4; 3 PCCs each for myself and partner (home country, New Zealand, Australia). Agent told me that my case may take longer to process than others due to all the PCCs cross checking.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed timeline mate. Hope they finalise yours soon.

Mines very recent
EOI: 25 May 2022
Invite: 8 Dec 2022
Lodged: 12 Dec 2022
PCC: at the time of application 
Health Clearance: 14 Dec 2022

And now I’m waiting. Glad to see the 189 processing times got really good on the last report date.


----------

